# Spear patterned cutting boards



## cabomhn (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's a couple christmas gifts for the year. These are very loosely based off of one of the MTM cutting boards but it ended up being very different than any of his and not quite as random. The spear pattern in there is from adding solid chunks after the first glue up. I think it created a pretty cool design!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 3, 2014)

Neat! Was it difficult to do?


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 3, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> Neat! Was it difficult to do?



Haha sorry, I accidentally posted without any text. So the way that these were made was starting out with some maple and padauk strips and glueing those up. Then, I cut those at a 90 degree and flipped them up so the end grain is showing. Before glueing again, I added in some padauk and maple solid strips randomly and then glued it up. After that, I cleaned the glue up and then I cut the board at an angle, maybe around 7 0r 8 degrees. After playing with the pieces I came up with this patterns.

The ray pattern was mirrored by cutting at a matching angle on either side and working towards the middle creating that affect.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 4, 2014)

They look cool. I'll have to try and make some sometime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 4, 2014)

Very cool looking Matt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks amazing, 
can you tell me what kind of glue did you use and what kind of finish ?


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 4, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Looks amazing,
> can you tell me what kind of glue did you use and what kind of finish ?



Oh yeah so the glue I'm using here is just some titebond 3 glue. It's supposed to be waterproof compared to titebond 1 and 2 but honestly, I don't know if it really makes a difference in the long run. 

The finish on here is just a butcher block conditioner that they had at the woodshop. It's mostly food grade mineral oil with some additives to provide a longer lasting finish in the wood. I've used it before on a couple bowls that were going to be used for food use and it has lasted a good while on those. I actually am not sure what the name of the finish was called though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 4, 2014)

Very nice, Matt. It helps to be able to think in 3d for these things. Me, I can't do that so I never really know what will come out at the end. Adding contrasting pieces after the first or second glue up like you did makes for an interesting pattern. I like em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Dec 4, 2014)

Beautiful job, Matt. Those are just too darn cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2014)

That is really cool! Great job Matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## frankp (Dec 10, 2014)

Very interesting. That's a unique look that will be awesome in almost any kitchen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

